# factory or stillen



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey guys wanted to know if you prefered the factory rear spoiler or the stillen wing type 1...i cant decide


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Factory but then again I wouldn't put anything from stillen on my Z if I had one. But I heard a few things like the urethane was of poor quality and warps under heat or direct sunlight and the early batches eventually had holes in the middle. Which sucks because the wing does look nice. But for some reason my self I am stuck on that veilside wing gives it that porsche look. What do you think of the Nismo Spoiler?


----------

